# knitting puzzle



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I work jigzone puzzles from time to time and found this one today. Wonder if it's one of our member's knitting.

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-06-27


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, no. Another site I could get addicted to.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Well i just had to do it...something else to keep me away from the housework...it's not difficult :lol:


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 3, 2011)

I enjoyed that puzzle thanks for adding it!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Not difficult - but I think I got the world's longest time. First time I've tried one of those, but certainly not the last. Thanks for the fun.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

never done jigsaws online that was fun


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've signed up for their daily e-mail I love puzzles. I used to have a programme which allowed me to make my own and I spent many an hour doing them. Not much knitting though :?


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's another good one:

http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/Puzzle-of-the-Day/Yarn-Bombed-Lion-jigsaw-puzzle


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, all part of my keeping my mind fresh.


----------



## kniitylou (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you, that was a lot of fun---Knittylou


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Great site, many thanks for adding it. 
Pleease, is there a site for making extra time in the day???


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Just had a quick look at this site. Have used jigzone for along time, even started my grandson with the easy ones.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Gladrags, you a a girl after my own heart. Anything that will keep me away from housework is a must.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

That was fun - and now I have another way to waste time :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

julietinboots said:


> I work jigzone puzzles from time to time and found this one today. Wonder if it's one of our member's knitting.
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-06-27


I'm in serious trouble now, I spend enough time on the KP site, now puzzles??? Ohhhhhhhhhh joy!!! :lol:


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I love it


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> That was fun - and now I have another way to waste time :roll:


Hi,

Had to laugh at your comment. I enjoy crosswords, sudoku, jigsaw, and anything else that has the word puzzle in it.

When not reading KP newsletters or knitting, I'm usually at the computer working any of the above either on-line or software that I've bought.

Isn't this just a way to keep the brain perking? Ha.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Love jigsaw puzzles online. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

mamahen, this is my favorite suduko spot:

http://helix-publishing.com/

Give it a try.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

That was fun, thanks for posting! One can never have too much brain food. I've always used: http://gotofreegames.com/

I was born in Waco, but grew up in Ft. Worth.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh no...something else for me to get addicted to.  I have always loved puzzles. Thanks for the site!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

procrastin8or said:


> mamahen, this is my favorite suduko spot:
> 
> http://helix-publishing.com/
> 
> Give it a try.


Thanks so much. I didn't have this one. Looks like a lot of fun.

A very innovative cite that I use is:

http://www.websudoku.com/

Try the weekly archive section of puzzle variations. Fun, fun, fun!!!!!

Can't wait to play on your cite. Georgie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## katbrown (Feb 17, 2011)

I like www.jigidi.com


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Not waste time, sharpen your mind. It's all in you perspective.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> That was fun, thanks for posting! One can never have too much brain food. I've always used: http://gotofreegames.com/
> 
> I was born in Waco, but grew up in Ft. Worth.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the link. I may never have time to knit again. Ha.

I spent some of my youth in Texas--Port Arthur and Groves. We moved back and forth from Louisiana to Texas until I was in the 8th grade ('74). Moving my big upright piano cost so much that Daddy decided to stop moving.

Georgie


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to share some fun and excuses to not do housework. Glad ya'll enjoyed.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Well, now I know what to do when I get bored, love Puzzles.Thanks for open my Eyes,playing Solitary gets a little Boring after a while.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I am addicted to jigsaw puzzles. I do the ones on jigsaw puzzles.com, they have some really pretty ones and you can save them if you don't have the time to finish. Vique


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

procrastin8or said:


> Here's another good one:
> 
> http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/Puzzle-of-the-Day/Yarn-Bombed-Lion-jigsaw-puzzle


Many, many, many thanks! I just worked the lion puzzle and really liked the "full page" feature.

Will have to post this in my puzzle folder.

Georgie


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I use the free Sudoku on iPad. It's very addictive. Has anyone tried Wordfued. That's free roo.

Jan xx


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

This puzzle is great. Thanks


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh wow. I LOVE doing puzzles. I did one of the first ones already.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the newer jigsaw site. I've done a JigZone puzzle every day for years but this new one looks like fun - Thanks, iShirl


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, wow! that will be a challenge for me. i will get to it soon.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

oh, no I can't do it. Is there anyhting easier?


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

Great site!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

If you like jigsaws online, try this one. The puzzle pieces are just like a real jigsaw. I work one or two every night.

http://zone.msn.com/en/jigsaw/default.htm?intgid=hp_populargames_2


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sooooo much fun,in addition to my knitting.Thanks!!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

procrastin8or said:


> Here's another good one:
> 
> http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/Puzzle-of-the-Day/Yarn-Bombed-Lion-jigsaw-puzzle


I know I've already thanked you for this site, but you have no idea how much fun I've had with it today. It's 3:10 am here and I'm still playing.

There are so many variations and options (kinda reminds me of all the knit and crochet patterns I've printed and books I've bought) that a person could never complete all of them. (Can you tell I'm excited about these puzzles? Ha.) Just another one of my super duper obsessions. (I know super duper is not a real term, but the spell check didn't object. Ha.)

Good thing I'm retired. I can just play and play.

Goodnight. Georgie


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

mamahen said:


> procrastin8or said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good one:
> ...


Hey,

Just noticed that you're online, too. Another night owl. Ha. Are you working puzzles? I've completed two since I said goodnight--just wasn't sleepy. It's now 4:00 am--surely I should be getting sleepy by now. If not, I'll just nap tomorrow. Ha.

Later. Georgie


----------

